# Hello! Anyone know this boat?



## davidikard (Feb 27, 2016)

Hello!
I have recently purchased what was advertised as a 420. After briefly looking at it over, it was pretty obvious that this was not a 420. But, it was $100.00 with the trailer, so I picked it up. (I'm really becoming passionate about rehabbing these small sailboats!) 

The only problem is that I can't find a hull identification number, anywhere, and the guy that I got it from doesn't know anything about sailing (the boat belonged to a friend that moved away, or something.)

If anyone can help me identify the boat, so that I can research what it should look like, how to rig it, sails to buy, etc. that would be great! I'll try to post some pics.

Thanks!
Dave

Dimensions:
LOA - roughly 15' 6 3/4"
Beam - 5'9"
Mast (2 part) 22' 1"
Boom - 9' 2 7/8"


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

It's a distant shot, but maybe a Laser II? Any spinnaker gear?


----------



## davidikard (Feb 27, 2016)

No, but I can't quite make sense of all of the rigging. (I'm new to sailing, even though this is my third dingy rehab, since October.) I'll try to upload some more pictures. I'm also making a picture album. I'll try to forward you the address. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## replusted (Dec 17, 2001)

Did any sails come with the boat? Look at the main sail. It should have an insignia on it which will help us identify the boat. Post a picture of that. You should also check the starboard side of the transom for a hull identification number. Within that number it will identify the manufacturer.


----------



## davidikard (Feb 27, 2016)

No sails. It's a bit of a quagmire.... 
Would any other pictures help?

Thanks!


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't recognize it. I would suggest asking on Sailing Anarchy's Dinghy sub forum. Someone there may recognize it.


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

You might search sailboat.com by entering an appropriate range of boat lengths - say 15.5 to 15.7. You'll end up with a small pool (no pun intended) to search.


----------



## captflood (Jan 1, 2011)

GREETINGS EARTHLINGS Saw your pics try looking at a 505 I can not remember who made them they are fast and can be a bit wet when flying full sail . AS ALWAYS GO SAFE


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Since you have a mast and a boom, you can measure all the required dimensions (luff and foot) and get a used sail. Do not get a sail that is bigger. Modifying sails is absurdly expensive. A slightly smaller sail would be fine since you are learning to sail. Smaller sail is much easier to control. This dinghy most likely just has a main sail, no jib. It should not be hard to rig. Try to find an experienced dinghy sailor in your area to walk you through it.


----------

